# Good luck guys!!!



## Jennifer (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, just wanted to wish you all good luck for those of us going through exams this weekend!

Personally, I'm heading in to work for a couple hours today to help keep my mind off worrying! Hope everyone has a relaxing day and does their best tomorrow!


----------



## ARLORD (Oct 23, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to wish you all good luck for those of us going through exams this weekend!
> Personally, I'm heading in to work for a couple hours today to help keep my mind off worrying! Hope everyone has a relaxing day and does their best tomorrow!



No need to worry. Just do your best.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck, everyone! Just remember the waiting is worse than the test!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 23, 2008)

It's SHOWTIME. Break a leg everybody!!!!


----------



## 7BC (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck future PE's!!!

You've worked &amp; studied hard...now go kick butt!


----------



## buening (Oct 23, 2008)

good luck! I'm off to Chicago to check into the hotel. I took the day off work and off studying, to sleep in and give my brain a final day of rest with hopes that it will be fresh come friday!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck everyone.

See you on the other side for the next round of fun - the waiting...


----------

